# paddy and the lesbiens



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

paddy is sat in a titty bar and see;s two lovely girls kissing and caressing.......thinks i could do wit a bit of tat, he asks the one out for a drink.
she says paddy i am a ***** and wouldnt be interested.
paddy asks: sorry i dont understand what that is!!!
the girl replies........see that woman over there with the big tits? well i want to rip her top off and suck thos puppies!!!
paddy says.............oh bejesus i think im a lesbien too (irish accent)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

me too !!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

So thats what I am :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

OMG I think most of us are lesbians :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dead right


----------



## mister.b (May 30, 2012)

Haha nice one, I am obviously a lesbian too ! A very lucky one, being stuck in a mans body !!


----------

